# Thanksgiving Weather



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow i can smell the turkey already! Anyways i will be posting model updates on what could occur and the latest update looks like the GFS model is developing a trough of low pressure meaning a cold front could be racing through the Northern Plains










However by next saturday in the East Coast, the trough moves eastward along with colder air and the chances of a storm system off the coast with the CHANCE of seeing some snow but this far out it is looking to far ahead to predict this.










However the EURO shows a bit different scenario with still a trough in the Great Lakes moving eastward with a major storm system somewhere in the Northeastern United States. All in all the pattern could be changing from this dirty rotten NW flow pattern and be setting up for the deep trough and storm systems to slide Northeast along it. Again long ways off and dont get your hopes up, but this could be possible.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

The cold air looks to be behind the storm...


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Yep thats right, however most models dont agree with the GFS and the EURO has a ridge over this area late next week but im not buying that yet because the GFS has been a reliable model so far this season.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

As long as I can get my Thanksgiving lunch in and a 4 hr nap I'll be ready.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Snow Day;643539 said:


> Yep thats right, however most models dont agree with the GFS and the EURO has a ridge over this area late next week but im not buying that yet because the GFS has been a reliable model so far this season.


Gfs has been horrible so far, the euro has out perform the gfs about 90% of the time. Just like last winter the gfs is late to join the party, and shows crazy storms in the long range. The euro has been solid showing the same storm for the last 4 runs! Which would prob lead to more of a miller type B situation!:waving:

Gv this storm will have no effect on you! It will be for eastern pa-maine!:waving:


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

The latest GFS has kinda weakened it as well as its cold air;










Meaning that there is plenty of more days left for the models to duke it out The cold air really doesnt make it into this system at least this current model run.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanksgiving is looking quite chilly for the Northeast but a Ridge will be in the Western United States as well as a small ridge in the Center of the Nation. Tranquil weather expected for much of the Country for Thanksgiving. And thats always good news.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Lake effect snow South of me starting tonight thru Fri. Up to a foot in ski country.


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow, if you get any snow post pictures!


----------

